# 3-23 I have Entered the Matrix



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok guys like I said I got to get the Matrix stuff first, so I went to Avalon bait and tackle store, and the guy in the store hooked me up. Supplies were limited, but I did pick up one pack of Tiger Bait, one pack of Ultra -Violet and one pack of Golden eye jig head. If the weather holds out, I want to put my boat in for a run and bring along the Matrix. Anybody up for a fast 2-3 hrs on the water? The trip will be at no charge. Just bring some thing to drink. Send me a PM. I'll put boat in about 0930 or so. Yes some people do work.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome to the revolution.
And the movement.
Those are my favorite 2 colors.

Remember once u have entered the Matrix there is no going back


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

You guys are killing me, where is this Avalon Bait & Tackle? I can not believe the city of Fort Walton beach does not have one bait and tackle store and Navarre has two.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Never tried those colors... Big fan of the shrimp cocktail, green hornet, & kamikaze ... Great baits


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jollyroger500 (Mar 17, 2015)

I been hearing about the matrix. I use zoom soft baits at the moment and was planning on taking my prowler 13 yak out somewhere today. Where u gonna launch at ?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

PM sent to Viking on location.
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

You on the water?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

WhyMe said:


> PM sent to Viking on location.
> Why me
> Mako My Dayo


 Thanks, if it wasn't 70 miles round trip I'd run out there after work. Attempting that after work in rush hour traffic trying to get off base and through Navarre would suck! Not too mention about $12 in gas!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Jollyroger500 said:


> I been hearing about the matrix. I use zoom soft baits at the moment and was planning on taking my prowler 13 yak out somewhere today. Where u gonna launch at ?



I have more luck on zoom freshwater soft plastics than I do on lots of saltwater soft plastics... Great price too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jollyroger500 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah. I just got into lures and soft baits. I usually us live bait but can't find any with the cast net this time of year. But I'm learning the artificial techniques little by little. Still got a long ways to go till I master them like you guys on the fourm. Lol


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm going to learn the inshore stuff. It's cheaper to run the boat inshore than offshore, but I love offshore hands down. I like inshore fishing ,but using light weight gear.
No takers yet on going for a run tomorrow?
Damn.
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

That's what I like to see. You'll never go back to any other paddletails once you throw those Matrix, I can promise you that!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> That's what I like to see. You'll never go back to any other paddletails once you throw those Matrix, I can promise you that!



They are great baits no doubt... But there's a lot out there... I would say more often than not I'm throwing (soft plastic wise) a zoom fluke, h&h cocahoe, matrix/vortex shad/thumpin mullet, sparkle beetle, or grub in that order... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

stauty trout said:


> They are great baits no doubt... But there's a lot out there...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True dat. I do enjoy throwing a lot of other ones as well, but Matrix really have been producing better than any other paddletail I've ever thrown before, for me at least.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> True dat. I do enjoy throwing a lot of other ones as well, but Matrix really have been producing better than any other paddletail I've ever thrown before.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Man, why couldn't you be going on Wed!?  I have a random day off on Wed.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

69Viking said:


> You guys are killing me, where is this Avalon Bait & Tackle? I can not believe the city of Fort Walton beach does not have one bait and tackle store and Navarre has two.


West Marine in uptown station has a decent tackle selection


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

These are the only plastics you need for this area. 

http://slayerinc.com/products/#!/Sinister-Stick-Bait-S-S-B/c/2618371/offset=0&sort=normal

Slayer SSB on a 4/0 predator jig head is deadly. You will hook up more often and lose less fish with a hook that has a wide gap.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

dabutcher said:


> These are the only plastics you need for this area.
> 
> http://slayerinc.com/products/#!/Sinister-Stick-Bait-S-S-B/c/2618371/offset=0&sort=normal
> 
> Slayer SSB on a 4/0 predator jig head is deadly. You will hook up more often and lose less fish with a hook that has a wide gap.



But... But "Enter the Slayer" just doesn't sound as cool as "Enter the Matrix." C'mon man.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

ThaFish said:


> But... But "Enter the Slayer" just doesn't sound as cool as "Enter the Matrix." C'mon man.



You're right. But I just can't stop throwing the slayer SSB's. They have been very good to me as of late. I have a few packs of the Matrix Shad and some Slayer paddle tails but I've always done better with jerk baits. 

The matrix shads do have a great action but I would like to see them add some shad-head style jig heads and stand-up jig heads to their selection. Round jig heads will sometimes hellicopter on me when I'm trying to make long casts. I would also like to see them come out with a 1/8 or 1/4 ounce jig head with a 3/0 or 4/0 hook. I feel like my hook up ratio is higher with the wide gapped hooks.

I know I wasn't asked for my opinion, but I did fish the matrix shads a little last summer. I think a broader selection of jig heads will help them sell more baits.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

dabutcher said:


> You're right. But I just can't stop throwing the slayer SSB's. They have been very good to me as of late. I have a few packs of the Matrix Shad and some Slayer paddle tails but I've always done better with jerk baits.
> 
> The matrix shads do have a great action but I would like to see them add some shad-head style jig heads and stand-up jig heads to their selection. Round jig heads will sometimes hellicopter on me when I'm trying to make long casts. I would also like to see them come out with a 1/8 or 1/4 ounce jig head with a 3/0 or 4/0 hook. I feel like my hook up ratio is higher with the wide gapped hooks.
> 
> I know I wasn't asked for my opinion, but I did fish the matrix shads a little last summer. I think a broader selection of jig heads will help them sell more baits.


I forgot about slayer... they make some fine lures as well... we don't get a them over here (Daphne) though... at least no where I've seen... agreed on the jerk baits though... that's my go to soft plastic


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I started my entry into the Matrix last night, ordered some online that will hopefully be here in a few days.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

69....im glad to hear that great news.. I'm about to hook up and put the boat in, Nobody contact me to go for the short run. I guess I'll try the Matrix on my own. At the boat dock in 45 minutes if anybody wants a ride along. Bayou Texar at 945am.
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## salinesolution (May 26, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> Ok guys like I said I got to get the Matrix stuff first, so I went to Avalon bait and tackle store, and the guy in the store hooked me up. Supplies were limited, but I did pick up one pack of Tiger Bait, one pack of Ultra -Violet and one pack of Golden eye jig head. If the weather holds out, I want to put my boat in for a run and bring along the Matrix. Anybody up for a fast 2-3 hrs on the water? The trip will be at no charge. Just bring some thing to drink. Send me a PM. I'll put boat in about 0930 or so. Yes some people do work.


I don't work. Would luv to have another fishing buddy I can swap rides with. :thumbup: I have a 22' Pathfinder with 150 four stroke & t top. Fish inshore & near shore when the weather is good:shifty:

Can't go today but maybe another time


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

salinesolution said:


> I don't work. Would luv to have another fishing buddy I can swap rides with. :thumbup: I have a 22' Pathfinder with 150 four stroke & t top. Fish inshore & near shore when the weather is good:shifty:
> 
> Can't go today but maybe another time


I'll fish with yah
17' 1972 mako CC (solid sled ) 
2007 suzuki 70hp 4stroke
with the gizmos and gadgets of 2015
armed to the T with the hottest paddle tails on the market 
MATRIX SHAD
Pic below 
Reds and specks are my usual target but Ajs kings cobia snapper and grouper are all in the line up

Not to mention I have alot of buddies that I consider to be avid anglers with boats yaks and even masters of wading the bank and surf


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

WhyMe, you aren't planning on going out on Wed, are you?


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Butcher, any particular colors of SSBs you prefer over others? The Pearl and Molting look pretty sweet.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok...I'm back. That was a one man Marching band. No takers on the Matrix, but I'm not giving up hope. The boat ran great. I can see how the Matrix can be so inviting to a Red, or a Trout. I was I had more time to work the Matrix, but doing everything like fish and drive the boat in the winds...well you know what I mean.
I will keep on working with the Matrix until.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

where abouts where you fishin im about to launch in a hour or so? 1400ish


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I was at Bayou Texar to launch. Went under graffiti bridge out to 3mile bridge came back. I did a strong run up bayou Texar and came back. After coming home and washing everything down I saw Broken a leaf spring. After looking at the rest of the leaf springs it's time to replace all four.
Whyme
Mako my Dayo


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

NoleAnimal said:


> Butcher, any particular colors of SSBs you prefer over others? The Pearl and Molting look pretty sweet.


I like the Golden Brim. It has worked well in clear water and is exceptional in stained water. I also have a pack of the Camo color but have not used them much. The Golden Brim has worked so well that it's been hard to get away from it.


----------

